# Monark Supertwin engines



## thimmaker (Oct 18, 2010)

Hi all.
Anybody out there running a Monark Supertwin engine on a home made motorbike or even a complete Supertwin?? Iv'e got a complete and running engine i'm considering selling if there's any interest.??
Geo.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 18, 2010)

...sent pm.


----------



## dalestuff (Aug 21, 2011)

*Interested*

Do you still have this mortor?  How much?


----------

